# Renault 5 GT Turbo - Ceramic Pro - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This car had been booked in for a long while, and one that i was looking forward to working on.

A fully restored Phase 1 Renault 5 GT Turbo in Ash Grey.
The car was imported from France.

20171018_165014 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

I love these cars. I've been involved with them for many years now. I even own one.

Here he is 

DSC01128 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Back on track...
This car was restored at a great expense, but that didn't promise a perfect vehicle, unfortunately 
Parts were lost, the unpainted body kit was painted :wall: and lots, lots more - as you'll see.

The order of the detail:

Full safe wash and decontamination
Major Enhancement Detail - 2 stage machine polish
Full interior deep cleanse
Ceramic Pro Light for paint protection
Ceramic Pro Rain for the windscreen
Auto Finesse Mint Rims for the wheels

Wheels up first.
The owner opted for the Renault 5 Coupe' steels.
Cleaned with Auto Finesse Imperial followed by Iron Out.

20171018_170013 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171018_170109 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The car was blanketed in Avalanche snow foam which was worked into all the nooks and crannies with a nice soft detailing brush.

20171018_170834 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171018_171036 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, tar and iron fallout removed before being brought inside to be clayed.

20171024_084115 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Inside and dried. Next to zero clarity...

20171018_173843 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Onto some polishing before and afters (photos taken after the cutting stage - still to be refined)

20171024_094612 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_104525 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Bloomy roof

20171024_105459 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_105503 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_105508 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

As you can see, the paint was sanded back, sort of polished, and handed over.

20171024_131956 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_132000 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_132709 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_133256 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_134835 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_134839 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_134941 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_135427 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Cutting into the edges of the panels.

20171024_142138 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_142404 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_142557 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_142928 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_144434 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_145037 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_145526 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_145053 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_145518 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_145057 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_145514 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_155129 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_155625 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_155651 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_160726 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161146 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161714 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161718 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161727 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_162922 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_162925 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_163447 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161809 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161814 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_162531 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161833 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_162516 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_164050 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_164621 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_164112 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_164916 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Some actual clarity now 

20171024_163709 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Over spray on the inside of the window - the glass was supposed to have been removed during painting...

20171025_161309 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171025_163022 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Original exhaust tip polished.

20171025_163412 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171025_163721 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The interior was given a full scrub, wet vac and steam clean.

20171026_093811 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_093800 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_094718 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_105353 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_104605 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_104611 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_104619 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The rubber mats needed a hit with fallout remover.

20171026_102927 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_102950 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171028_104157 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

With the paintwork refined and panel wiped - it was time for Ceramic Pro Light to be applied for protection.

20171026_170121 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

With the glass polished and windscreen sealed, wheels protected and all rubbers and trims dressed, the car was finished 

20171026_165802 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165819 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165648 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165438 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165746 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165752 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165828 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165836 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_165925 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_170014 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171026_170026 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Lots of photos this time 
Thanks very much for reading,

Richard.

20171026_170100 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work mate

hopefully yours will be looking the same way soon to


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks stunning great job Richard :argie::argie:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

What a little gem!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love these, not sure I'de be too happy with the finished paint around the drivers door handle though,is it me or is there a few pin pricks and what looks like uneven filler sanding marks right on the cupped part of the handle.

20171024_161146 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20171024_161714 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice to see a classic being looked after


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Cheers guys 



DLGWRX02 said:


> Love these, not sure I'de be too happy with the finished paint around the drivers door handle though,is it me or is there a few pin pricks and what looks like uneven filler sanding marks right on the cupped part of the handle.


Yep, there's quite a few around the car when you get into it.
Also, bits have been sanded through to primer 9n the filler cap, door edges and bits  such a shame.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

perfect job, amazing


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lovely car and a lovely job!

One thing that has always annoyed me (although annoyed is a bit strong) with cars of this age is the wheel to arch gaps not being consistent, the rear looks nice but the gap around the front look a bit out of place to me... maybe its just me.

Either way i still would love one of these!


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Sharpy296 said:


> Lovely car and a lovely job!
> 
> One thing that has always annoyed me (although annoyed is a bit strong) with cars of this age is the wheel to arch gaps not being consistent, the rear looks nice but the gap around the front look a bit out of place to me... maybe its just me.
> 
> Either way i still would love one of these!


:lol:
I know exactly what you mean. The front arches are a lot bigger than the rear so it always looks odd. 
I run my car nose down do that it looks a little more even


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

now you don't see many of those about!! 

cracking job!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Fantastic job :thumb: Enjoyed following this one on Instagram too,


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

You've done a Stirling job on that paint :thumb: But jeez what was the owner thinking ? its a phase 1 they weren't painted in that colour .. (imo) that colour doesnt suit a phase 1 with the kit and side graphics it leaves the factory with.. and dont get me started on those wheels  
Of course, its the owners choice but these cars are getting rare now .. id always go OEM on a car like this...having sais that, its nice to see what looks like an OEM exhaust that truly is a miracle  isnt there adjustment on the rear bumper ? you see so many where the gap between the under light trim and bumper is huge it looks terrible


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

enc said:


> You've done a Stirling job on that paint :thumb: But jeez what was the owner thinking ? its a phase 1 they weren't painted in that colour .. (imo) that colour doesnt suit a phase 1 with the kit and side graphics it leaves the factory with.. and dont get me started on those wheels
> Of course, its the owners choice but these cars are getting rare now .. id always go OEM on a car like this...having sais that, its nice to see what looks like an OEM exhaust that truly is a miracle  isnt there adjustment on the rear bumper ? you see so many where the gap between the under light trim and bumper is huge it looks terrible


Thanks 

This is actually the OEM colour the car came in from the factory.
The 5 was imported from France - over in mainland Europe they got these Gris Cendre (Ash Grey) - paint code 644 - Phase 1's, while we had the Electric Blue - paint code E495- in the U.K. 
Even the side and rear glass graphics are genuine articles 

There's no real adjustment on the rear bumper. There are 2 brackets at the bottom but they just sag over time.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Got to admit these never really appealed to me when i was younger. Preferred fast fords but now i am older i would love one.

You have done a great job on it. Spot on.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

detailR said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is actually the OEM colour the car came in from the factory.
> The 5 was imported from France - over in mainland Europe they got these Gris Cendre (Ash Grey) - paint code 644 - Phase 1's, while we had the Electric Blue - paint code E495- in the U.K.
> ...


i stand corrected ... doesnt change my opinion on the colour sceme though :thumb:

and id have to "un-sag" that bumper bracket some how 

got any more pics of your own super cinq ?

prices seem more sensible over there 
http://www.theparking-cars.co.uk/used-cars/renault-super-5-gt-turbo-france.html


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work!

Look really nice :thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Cheers guys 



enc said:


> got any more pics of your own super cinq ?


Sure, here's a couple more. Mine isn't in such great shape :lol:

20160723_221705_zpsf17r4xdq by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

(I haven't gotten around to having the bonnet painted... it's only been on there about 8 years!)

DSC01123 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

is that zorst for real :doublesho


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job, such an improvement.

I test drove a 5GT Raider in 1990, it was a toss up between that and a Mk1 MR2 and the MR2 got the vote in the end as the insurance was half the price. :doublesho


----------



## Atchoouuummmm (Apr 14, 2015)

Great job 

I have myself R5 Alpine Turbo that has just been restored, and properly detailed by myself afterwards


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice work and good write up. makes a change for all the usual rubbish on here these days.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think this is my favourite job you’ve done! Always great to detail a cat Your attached to, the best comes out in you! 

Keep going with your hard work,


Joe


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome job, awesome car!
I love yours too 
I test drove a new Raider back in the day and was absolutely stunned by how capable it was, especially as I had a pathetic series 2 XR2 at the time.


----------

